# Sony Ericsson W300i/Z530i



## La mouette (7 Mars 2006)

Annoncé au CeBit 2006 voici le W300i (série walkman) et son frère le Z530i 






*Le W300i* est un téléphone musical Walkman® divertissant. Il offre tout ce qu'il faut pour apprécier votre musique où que vous alliez. Il intègre également un appareil photo et une messagerie texte et image très facile à utiliser. Prenez, enregistrez et partagez des photos de l'endroit où vous vous trouvez. Le W300i intègre Bluetooth&#8482; et prend en charge la connectique USB. Avec un câble USB (fourni dans le kit), déplacez de la musique de votre PC à votre téléphone et synchronisez l'agenda du téléphone avec les contacts du PC.

Écran
TFT 262 144 couleurs
101x80 pixel
128x160 pixel

Ecran externe
Monochrome

Son
Polyphonic Sounds 40 voices

Réseaux
EDGE
GSM 850
GSM 900
GSM 1800
GSM 1900

Couleurs disponibles
Shadow Black
Shimmering White

Dimensions
90 x 47 x 24.5 mm
3.5 x 1.8 x 1 pouces

Poids
94 gr
3.3 once


*Le Z530i* évolue à mesure de vos besoins. Disposant d'une gamme étendue de fonctions, des appels téléphoniques simples et des messages texte jusqu'à l'appareil photo intégré, la connectique PC et le lecteur de musique, c'est un téléphone conçu pour le présent comme pour le futur. Et si vous voulez modifier l&#8217;aspect général de votre Z50i, changez de façade. Faites en plus avec vos images. Par exemple, la fonction de déformation des visages vous permet d'ajouter une touche d'humour à une photo. Le Z530i intègre Bluetooth&#8482; et prend en charge la connectique USB. Avec un câble USB (accessoire en option), synchronisez l'agenda et le répertoire du téléphone avec votre PC.


Écran
65,536 color UBC (ultra bright color)
128x160 pixel

Ecran externe
Monochrome

Son
Polyphonic Sounds 40 voices

Réseaux
GSM 900
GSM 1800
GSM 1900

Couleurs disponibles
Soft Black
Chromic Grey
Elegant Red

Dimensions
90 x 47 x 24 mm
3.5 x 1.8 x .9 pouces

Poids
93 gr
3.3 once








​
Liens: Z530i et W300i


----------



## tornade13 (7 Mars 2006)

Superbe phone chez SE, a l'opposé on à SFR qui sort sa gamme symply


----------



## miaou (8 Mars 2006)

je ne connais le prix des nouveaux SE  mais je viens de voir  les symply chez SFR. c'est une bonne idée d'avoir dans son catalogue des téléphones " simples " mais ils me paraissent un peu cher  non ?


----------



## La mouette (13 Mai 2006)

Le Z530i arrive en magasin.
Un test : http://mobilarena.hu/c.php?mod=20&id=1129

Regardez en page 4 du test, Sony Ericsson intégre aussi une fonction ...photobooth :rateau:


----------



## islacoulxii (21 Janvier 2007)

c'est quoi la difference entre les 2 :s apart le EDGE ...


----------



## La mouette (21 Janvier 2007)

L'un est dela série Walkman ( W) avec un meilleur écran, plus de mémoire. Sinon il est identique


----------

